# Office chair without wheels?



## leighteam

Yo OCN. I have a hard question for you... Is there an office chair or comfortable chair without wheels? You ask why without wheels?







I'm 17 so I still live under the jurisdiction of my parents... I'm on carpet, but they don't like the look of the plastic mats... My budget is $100. So please OCN, Pimp my Chair!!!


----------



## Fatality292

So what's their issue with wheelie chairs? Mines on carpet no issue, one without wheels would prob be worse as it'll sit in one place and do that annoying furniture dent in carpet


----------



## leighteam




----------



## VanillaCena

I don't get it.
What's wrong with using a chair with wheels?


----------



## beers

1) Buy wheeled chair
2) Forget to put on wheels when assembling
3) ???
4) Profit


----------



## Fatality292

Dunno about were you live but can't you pop down to staples office depot or somewhere like that as sit on a few? Or maybe buy a wheeled one and replace the wheels with stationary stands


----------



## Bobicon

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16846201192&cm_re=chair-_-46-201-192-_-Product

Only thing I can find without wheels that would look comfortable.


----------



## Ceadderman

I use a fold chair. No wheels at all and comfortable. Of course this depends on the height of your desk but I generally put the KB in my lap to type. I'm old so I sit on a couple throw pillows which raises me up a bit.

Kinda like bein a kid again when we sat on Booster Seats.









But it gives me that Kirk feel when I'm sitting here with my hands on the end of the arm rests only I have a cupholder. Kirk never had a cup holder. What's cool is I can fit a 24oz Dew in it and it remains upright. Mine is one of them blue Mac Tools folding chairs that comes in a carry bag. I think it cost $25 when it was purchased new. Make sure to get a good one though cause the weak ones fall apart at the tube gromets and the back where the canvas meets the tube. The seams will rip or blow out.

Anyway something like this is a good thing. It's light can be folded to be moved out of the way and when you move off to go to school works well in a dorm room.


















~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## PhilWrir

You dont need a mat to have a wheeled chair...
I dont use one and its perfectly fine.
I cant glide around but its not like the extra effort of rotating and sliding a whole 2 feet is a deal breaker.

If your parents have said "No wheeled chairs" thats different.


----------



## Phoriver

I'm pretty sure you can buy these flat feet things that go where the wheels would normally go. I have an auditorium at school with these.. they're normal computer chairs but they have these pad things instead of wheels.

EDIT: THESE THINGS!! http://www.competitiveedgeproducts.com/detail.aspx?ID=1437


----------



## GfhTattoo

ya just get a chair that you like and dont put wheels on or break them off.


----------



## GanjaSMK

This is exactly what I would get if I was in your situation.

May require adjustments with desk and peripheral arrangements but that's _definitely_ what I would get.









( *edit* )

Ceadderman! Great minds unite!


----------



## VanillaCena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;12618316*
> This is exactly what I would get if I was in your situation.
> 
> May require adjustments with desk and peripheral arrangements but that's _definitely_ what I would get.


Awesome!









OP could also get one of these.


----------



## giganews35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena;12618327*
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP could also get one of these.


Only if the chick comes with..

I lol'ed at the folding chair suggestions.

I really can't recommend anything, I use a great comfortable chair.....with wheels...my parents aren't anti-wheeled chair...


----------



## Phoriver

I don't understand. Height adjustment is a must, theres no way you're getting a beanbag (lol) or a sport/camping chair to the right height unless your desk is exceptionally low or you stack sh** under them.


----------



## CoRuPt

buy a lazyboy.


----------



## Vman

Get a couch. Problem solved.

Recliners a plus <3


----------



## aaronmonto

Wooden stool. Easily upgradeable, not too much investment, buy one anywhere.
Warning: Some of the more luxurious stools do come with wheels.

You might also want to look at spinal decompression machines.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;12618374*
> I don't understand. Height adjustment is a must, theres no way you're getting a beanbag (lol) or a sport/camping chair to the right height unless your desk is exceptionally low or you stack sh** under them.


My desktop is the standard 30"h x 30"w x 19d with 23" from floor to drawer. Not bad since my Gramps built it when I was a tot. I'm 42 now. Yeah the camp chair sits a little low, though as I said I have a couple throw pillows(1 large, 1 small) for padding. If I need height adjustment down they compress soon enough and if I need higher then just grab another and put it on the stack.









What's nice about it is if I'm entertaining it can be folded up and put into the closet, or if I'm going to an event I can pack it in the bag and take it with me. You can't do that with a standard chair that eventually breaks down no matter how nicely you treat it. The piston eventually loses it's seal and there is no repairing it.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## CoRuPt

get one of these.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12618501*
> My desktop is the standard 30"h x 30"w x 19d with 23" from floor to drawer. Not bad since my Gramps built it when I was a tot. I'm 42 now. Yeah the camp chair sits a little low, though as I said I have a couple throw pillows(1 large, 1 small) for padding. If I need height adjustment down they compress soon enough and if I need higher then just grab another and put it on the stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's nice about it is if I'm entertaining it can be folded up and put into the closet, or if I'm going to an event I can pack it in the bag and take it with me. You can't do that with a standard chair that eventually breaks down no matter how nicely you treat it. The piston eventually loses it's seal and there is no repairing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Lol, okay I hear ya.. I still think it's pretty funny though. A built in gaming-beer holder would be useful haha.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12618520*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get one of these.


It has wheels man. Besides I do not wish to game in a chair where I feel like the Dentist is going to walk in the room and have me rinse and spit.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## leighteam

Lol, some of these made me laugh. I guess I was kinda asking for it when I made a thread asking for an office chair without wheels. My parents are just not reasonable on this issue. Thanks to all. ^_^


----------



## brandontaz2k2

That is one badass cha- errr... dentist seat...


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12618520*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get one of these.


But that has wheels!!!!


----------



## rocker22dallas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoRuPt;12618520*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get one of these.


OH MY GOD i want one so bad. i must build one!


----------

